# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Problme d'affichage d'un site web

## iR3SH

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un site web que je dveloppe en local sur WampServer qui marche parfaitement, niveau affichage pareil que ce soit pour Google Chrome, Firefox ou bien mme Internet Explorer, cependant quand je le mets dans IIS 7 et que je veux l'afficher dans Internet Explorer c'est comme ci les scripts et css ne sont pas tous charg ou bien comme si les scripts ne sont pas compatible alors que si je l'hberge depuis WampServer tout vas bien.

J'ai la dernire version de php install sur IIS 7, j'aurais oubli quelque chose ?

Cordialement iR3SH

----------

